# Jeu avec Xcode



## Blisti (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voila je débute avec Xcode, et je voulais savoir : est-il possible de créer des jeux (pour mac/windows/... et pour iPhone/iPad) avec Xcode ?
Si oui, ça serait sympa de mettre un ou des liens pour des tutoriels, si vous avez 

@+

Blisti


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2010)

Blisti a dit:


> Voila je débute avec Xcode, et je voulais savoir : est-il possible de créer des jeux (pour mac/windows/... et pour iPhone/iPad) avec Xcode ?


Bien sûr que non, Apple interdit formellement de créer des jeux sur sa plate-forme.  Ca risquerait de faire de la concurrence à M$ :rateau:

Blague à part, pour Windows tu oublies, pour le reste c'est quand même un peu fait pour


----------



## Céroce (14 Décembre 2010)

Commence par te faire la main en programmation, ensuite tu comprendras ce qu'est un système d'exploitation et pourquoi les systèmes d'exploitation sont incompatibles entre eux.

Il existe quelques dénominateurs communs entre les OS ce qui permet de créer des applications multi-plateforme, mais essaie déjà d'en maîtriser une seule, tu n'es pas au bout de tes peines.


----------



## Blisti (14 Décembre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses  
je vien de trouver des tutos qui ont l'air pa mal

mais j'avais une autre question :
comment ou avec quel logiciel (qui marche sur mac et de preference gratuit) est ce que je peux faire des images genre la texture du personnage, du sol, ou d'un astéroide, d'un vaisseau,etc ? 
je sui pas sur d'avoir été assez clair, mais bon, j'arrive pas mieux a expliquer 
si qqun me comprend et a une reponse, ça serait sympa

blisti


----------



## clampin (14 Décembre 2010)

XCode est fait pour programmer en C/C++/Objective-C. Alors pour les jeux ça suffit largement. Sur mac il est quasiment obligé si tu veux programmer pour iphone de se lancer dans l'Objective-C. 

Par contre si tu veux programmer pour Windows et Mac, Qt de Nokia (c'est du C++) peut faire l'affaire.

A toi de voir tes objetcifs.


----------



## Céroce (15 Décembre 2010)

Blisti a dit:


> comment ou avec quel logiciel (qui marche sur mac et de preference gratuit) est ce que je peux faire des images genre la texture du personnage, du sol, ou d'un astéroide, d'un vaisseau,etc ?



Les budgets de production des jeux atteignent aujourd'hui ceux des films. C'est que le développement fait appel à de nombreux métiers. L'un d'eux est de développer des applications "maison" pour éditer les niveaux ou les personnages. Je n'écris pas ça pour te décourager, seulement pour t'expliquer que tu ne pourras pas faire une super-production, mais pourquoi pas un court-métrage filmé avec la caméra VHS de Papa

Bref, pour éditer des textures, on utilise soit des logiciels "maison" soit une appli de type Photoshop. Vu ton budget, tu vas regarder là (par exemple, utilise The Gimp, ou Seashore voire mieux, PixelMator).


Unity un logiciel qui permet de créer des jeux multiplateformes. Il y a une version gratuite déjà très complète.


----------



## Blisti (17 Décembre 2010)

rebonjour tt le monde

après quelques recherches, j'ai enfin trouver un bon tuto pour faire un jeu sur iPhone
seulement j'ai un problème avec xcode, quand je clique sur "build and run", ça ne marche pas et il me met *"touchesBegan" undeclared* à la phrase suivante :
- (void)touchesBeganNSSet *)touches withEventUIEvent *)event {

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour y remédier ? 
j'ai contacté le créateur du tuto mais il ne sait pas comment faire 

PS dites moi si vs avez besoin de plus de precisions


----------



## ntx (17 Décembre 2010)

Tu as quoi comme expérience en programmation ? C ? C++ ? Obj-C ? 

Parce qu'un débutant ne commence pas par programmer des jeux sur iPhone :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Nyx0uf (18 Décembre 2010)

Le créateur du tuto qui ne sait pas te dépanner, ça sent le tuto de compétition.

Je crois que t'as le droit d'apprendre le C avant de songer à créer un jeu.


----------



## tatouille (23 Décembre 2010)

Blisti a dit:


> rebonjour tt le monde
> 
> après quelques recherches, j'ai enfin trouver un bon tuto pour faire un jeu sur iPhone
> seulement j'ai un problème avec xcode, quand je clique sur "build and run", ça ne marche pas et il me met *"touchesBegan" undeclared* à la phrase suivante :
> ...




 :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------

